# top 10 ways to protest Christmas at work



## Kevin (Dec 21, 2010)

I know that not all of my PB brothers & sisters enjoy the Advent season as much as I do. Some are down-right opposed to it! So in the interst of catholicity, I offer the following as a way that they might also mark the season.

Since this is my 5th time to post this list it is now a pb "holiday" tradition.

So here it is, direct from the home office in Coal Branch, NB The Top 10 Ways to Protest Christmas at Work;

Enjoy your "Holidays" & Merry Christmas.


Top 10 ways to protest Christmas at work are...

10)Wear grinch costume to office (be sure NOT to purchase from halloween store)

9) Refuse to allow Cratchitt any extra coal for office stove.

8) say "go stuff your turkey, pagan boy!" to any client who wishes you a merry Christmas.

7) get can that looks like mixed nuts only has fake snake inside to give to any carolers who stop by.

6) "Kwanza Cards for everybody!"

5) suggest that company send out xxxmas cards this year!

4) threaten coworkers with 'aunt Nellies famous fruitcake' if they play "Frosty the Snowman" over office PA system one more time.

3) Say; "stay at home with the family and reminisce about the 'good ol days' when pagans like you were burned at the stake." when asked if you have any special plans for the holidays.

2) Visit orphanage dressed in santa suit and then yell "CHRISTMAS IS A ROMANO-PAGAN FESTIVAL" at the kids before giving them an (unwrapped) copy of the WCF.


And the number one way to protest Christmas this year is....

Say " I'm jewish" to anyone who wishes you "Merry Christmas". 

PEACE on Earth among all men of Good Will. Merry Christmas.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 21, 2010)

Kevin said:


> (be sure NOT to purchase from halloween store)


----------



## jason d (Dec 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> 3) Say; "stay at home with the family and reminisce about the 'good ol days' when pagans like you were burned at the stake." when asked if you have any special plans for the holidays.
> 
> 2) Visit orphanage dressed in santa suit and then yell "CHRISTMAS IS A ROMANO-PAGAN FESTIVAL" at the kids before giving them an (unwrapped) copy of the WCF.


----------



## kodos (Dec 22, 2010)

Roflol!


----------



## TimV (Dec 22, 2010)

You forgot passing out tracts about Ishtar.


----------



## EverReforming (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## MarieP (Dec 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Say " I'm jewish" to anyone who wishes you "Merry Christmas"


 
I know it's a serious note, but how sad that today it's the definition of a Jew that he doesn't believe in the Messiah when they are the ones Jesus came to first!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 22, 2010)

11. Refuse to eat the green and red M&Ms when they are passed around; or studiously pick around them if other colors are available.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2010)

naphtalipress said:


> 11. Refuse to eat the green and red m&ms when they are passed around; or studiously pick around them if other colors are available.


 
lol


----------



## py3ak (Dec 22, 2010)

Kevin said:


> Since this is my 5th time to post this list it is now a pb "holiday" tradition.



Oddly enough, multiple iterations have not succeeded in rendering it humorous.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 22, 2010)

I turned hanging placards towards the wall and stuffed the 1 foot high tree on the lunch table in the refrigerator for ha has.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 22, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is my 5th time to post this list it is now a pb "holiday" tradition.
> ...


 
Now THAT was not funny.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 22, 2010)

py3ak said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Since this is my 5th time to post this list it is now a pb "holiday" tradition.
> ...


 
Five people disagree with you.

...actually that's not as impressive as it sounded in my head. Oh well.


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, I found it funny last year and this year. CHRISTMAS IS A ROMANO-PAGAN FESTIVAL!


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 22, 2010)

11) Always refer to the festival as "Crimbo"

Crimbo - Wiktionary


----------



## Philip (Dec 22, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> 11) Always refer to the festival as "Crimbo"
> 
> Crimbo - Wiktionary


 
Sounds like a Cajun Christmas stew.


----------



## Rich Koster (Dec 23, 2010)

11) Invite "Homey Claus" to give out the gifts. (see YouTube under this title, I didn't post link due to some potty mouth).


----------



## longhunt1776 (Dec 23, 2010)

11) Respond by saying "That's popish!" to any co-workers who might invite you to their church's Christmas Eve "candlelight" services!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 23, 2010)

Enough inconsiderate jollies at others' expense.
In future, the moderators will not take kindly to folks taking pot shots under the guise of humor. 
Top ten retires this year.


----------

